# Securing Tomy Track To Table



## hbfatty (Dec 7, 2009)

I am setting up a sectional track table using 3 tables for my new Tomy track. The tracks final size will be 6X16. I have seen Tomy track mounted with countersunk screws but would like to know if any genius has come up with a better idea. I just don't like the look of the flathead screws.....I guess a person could paint the heads with a matching black enamel..Any new ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Check out this thread...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=289348


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I prefer the counter sunk screws myself...although it's alot of work....it makes swapping out a bad piece of track a snap....and yes I've have to replace a few...

I also used the track nail method where you set them with a punch just a hair tight then hit them with a hot soldering iron and the plastic "relaxes" around the nail head...but getting a track loose means breaking that nailhead surround....you're then left with a hole you'll need to counter sick a screw in anyways...

I have also used liquid nails with good results and the track wasnt impossible to switch...the stuff doesnt stick to the track near as good as it sticks to wood...

And some guys have used silicone to secure track...

BTW I just used a black sharpie on the screw heads and they blended right in..


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

When I had my Tomy layout, I slightly counter-sunk the existing track surface
holes using a 1/32nd drill bit. The bit protruded from a pin vise 1/32nd inch
for depth. I drilled into the wood table top w/a #63 (.037") bit. Track pieces
were secured w/counter sunk screws, #1 x 1/2 long. For a 6 lane layout and
265 pcs. track, just under 600 screws!


----------

